# Tusc. River Reports?



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Me and the brother are putting the canoe in the river tommorow and was wondering what the fishing has been like with this low water levels. We had decent luck 2 weeks ago but the water seems to be even lower. Thanks


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

The water has been super low which makes me adventure more in search of deeper water the smallies have been up against brush and the pike seam to be every where. I'm also heading out early be for it gets real hot.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Took my youngest daughter to the river this am. Launched boat at Tusky with no trouble. Headed up river to drift back. Made it quite a ways up. Was hoping to make it to the stillwater but that's a big no way! Water is SUPER low. Had a few hits that's about as good as the fishin got though. Was a great day to spend some one on one time!! She loves to get out and " find shells". She ran around and gathered them up like a bird gettin nest material! Fun times and a new memory!!


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Ended up not going canoeing but wadded at the falls below the mall and by the water treatment plant. Got 3 dink smallies. Water lower than i thought. All 3 came off bandit series 100 crank. Fishing was tough.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I ended up getin two one 9" and other 13". I'l be headed out aging in the morning. Also anyone tryin topwater?


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

tried buzzbait for in the calm pools but got nothing


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Went from 6:30 to 9 this morning. got two fish one 12" smallie and a 22" pike. They put on show smallie jumped out of water about 3 feet high and pike did a front flip. I did try a buzz bait also but no luck.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

floated from buehlers to the tusky boat ramp with the wife and got 3 fish all day. Quality not quantity for once. A 5lb channel cat, 2 saugeye 23in and 24in. All came on bandit 100 series crank. Saugeye hit in very fast rapids as soon as i started to reel. Would post pics but cant figure out how. got it on my profile page though.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Some buddies and I floated the Tusc. today with our yaks. We started at the Tusky launch and went down to the Gnaden launch. I pulled 1 rock bass just off the dock and 1 more down by the 1st little island. I got 1 pike a little further down. My one buddy got 3 bass and a pike and the other 2 guys caught 3 bass a pc. Great little trip can't wait to do it again but I think we are going to wait for the heat to come down! HATRAT


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I did some wading yesterday morning. Got 3 rockbass, 2 smallies, and a big old sheephead. Tried a different spot this morning and pulled one smallie. Water is low!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

hit the tusc twice yesterday, first trip in the morning i landed one largemouth about 11 inches and a 13 inch smallmouth both on texas rigged baby beavs.

Fished late evening and landed one small pike about 20 inches and a smallmouth around 13 inches long both fish were caught on texas rigged baby beavs.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Went out early this morning. Ended up being pretty good. Got 5 smallies one wee lil guy 6", two 11" fish, a 14" and nice 15.5". here is the pictures of the nicer ones.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

You need to make sure you get more background in the next pics! I am havin a hard time finding that spot!! HAHAHA Nice fish. My nephew and I went to a pond this mornin. Bite was tough at best. Figured out after 3 hours that the bait of the day was a KVD 1.5 and it was a lot better! Ended with 27 bass between us.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

dropped 2 canoes and a kayak in at tusky this morning and floated to gnaden. Betweem 4 of us we got 18 fish. 15 smallies, 3 rock bass, and one big pike lost. All fish were caught on bandit series 100 crankbait and 1/2oz yellow spinner. Most were 10 in range, i managed a 15 and a 16". Ill try to post pics later, the 16 was my personal best. They have really been hammering since the temperature has come down.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Missed out on the best stretch of fishing right before gnaden because i fish with casual fisherman, they had enough and were whining for the last 2hrs. What would be nice is to fish with a dedicated bass fisherman. I fish the river damn near every sat morning. pm me if interested.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hit river aging this morning. I ended up getting my 1st bowfin, a nice cat probably 4 or 5 pounds, got 4 smallies two lil guys, a 12" and 14". I got say it was a good weekend for me got 9 smallies total with 3 being over 14" and If you guys cant tell i like taking pictures so heres some more lol.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Odd time of year to catch a bowfin but they usually put up a great fight. I remember when your grandpa had the state record bowfin.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Guy i work with said they put up good fight 2 but it was a lil guy maybe a footlong i reeled it right in. The story of grandpas bowfin is one of my favorites theres a picture of it somewhere. Also we got to do some fishing maybe this time we wont get yelled at lol.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hit the Tusc yesterday morning from 7am to 1030am. I ended up with 8 fish. 7 smallies and a rock bass. 4 smallies around 9", a 13", a 16", and lost one around 4lbs right at the bank as I went to land it. Had a good day. Used a blue fox vibrax and drop shot rig. all the bigger ones came on the blue fox slowed rolled along the bottom. Fished Dover/New Phila area


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i hate fishing with guys that are in a hurry, i have numerous health issues and i run into that all the time someone bugs me to go and i go (because i love fishing for smallies) and a hour after we get out they are whining about how hot it is or how they arent catching anything and wanting to leave, i have gotten to the point that i fish alone or with my wife most times so i aint fishing on someone elses schedule


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

been fishing the Tusc alot here lately, i have found a few smallies in the wood and in pools but the largest concentrations of fish that i have found are in FAST moving shallow water ripple area, and i mean right in the fast water, bouncing a tube with the current has been paying off big time for me


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hit the river for a couple hours early this morning. Ended up getting six. Four in the 10" range one maybe 4'' and a nice 14''. sorry no pics this time forgot the camera. Also had 3 blow up on a buzzbait. All fish came out of fast water or in a deep pool right in ahead of the fast water.


----------



## tusc.co.bassmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

smallies are slaming a small buzzbait me and uncle went out by bradley heights to port wash. we got 43 between us all top water!!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

TCBA good to see ya. Its the boys from WV. Been slow on the Ohio River, wayyyy too many shad.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

floated from tusky to gnaden on monday got nine smallies between two of us biggest was 15and a half the fishing has been tough lately


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Headed out for a couple hours today. The rivers looking good clearing up and not moving as fast. Well a few cast in had a nice hit set the hook and knew right away it was a good fish. It stayed down so i was afraid i had a nice cat then when it got up to bank i seen it was a nice smallie. I grab the fish for a quick tape and photo and put her back. Easily my biggest of the year at 17". That was it besides a small pike cutting my off at the bank.

p.s. my camera lens has a crack in it


----------

